# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Kibarlı Doğal Sağlık Ürünlerine ürün vermiyoruz, lütfen dikkat edelim

## anau

*Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri
31 Ekim 2011, 13:23:23*


*cotanak6928 yazdı*
*KİBARLI DOĞAL SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürün Etkinliğini Göstermedi!*
Kibarlı ürünü olan Forzaman aldım kampanya var diye ama bir sene önceki gibi yine hiç ama hiç işe yaramıyor. Televizyonlardaki gibi değil, hem de dünyanın parasını alıyorlar. 

ŞikayetVar / Şikayet Oku / KİBARLI DOĞAL SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürün Etkinliğini Göstermedi!


*Clavis Panax'ın Böbrek yetmezliğini tetiklediği yönünde haberler al

*



alpay clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek Ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı
07/01/2012, 14:13
s.a boynumdaki şah damarı(çene altındaki) tıkanıklığından dolayı 1 yıldır düzenli hiç aksatmadan panax kullandım o kadar güvendimki açılacak diye mustafa eraslanı tv kanallarında izleyip çok etkilenmiştim maalesef kendimi vakıf gureba hastanesi acil servisinde buldum diğer damarımda(boynun arkasındaki)tıkanmış beyinciğe pıhtı atmış 12 gün hastanede yattıktan sonra şimdi evdeyim bazı arkadasların yazdığı gibi bana iyi gelmedi belkide kimsenin işine karışmak istemem sadece yaşadıklarımı paylaşmak istedim(insanlık namına)ALLAH herkese acil şifalar versin 

*Kibarlı Doğal Sağlık Ürünleri 



**10 Ocak 2012, 09:28:05**ŞikayetVar / Şikayet Oku / KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürünler Yarar Değil Zarar Veriyor!**
**zenan.gulen yazdı
KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürünler Yarar Değil Zarar Veriyor!
Amcamın parkinson hastalığı vardı. İnternetten bulup clavis panax aldık, 6 ay içinde etkisini gösterir dediler ama 7 ay kullandı hiçbir etkisi olmadı. Toplamda 900 TL ödedik 7 ayda. Üstelik ilaç böbreklerini etkilediği için küçük su dökemedi ve prostat olmuş. 

Ürünü ona ben önerdiğim için de ayrıca pişmanlık duyuyorum. Hem paramızdan hem sağlığımızdan olduk. Kesinlikle şikayetçiyim, ayrıca mahkemeye de vereceğiz. Resmen haksız kazanç elde ediliyor, parayı geçtim sağlımızdan oluyoruz. 

*
ŞikayetVar / Şikayet Oku / KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürünler Yarar Değil Zarar Veriyor!

*Clavis Panax'ın Böbrek yetmezliğini tetiklediği yönünde haberler al*

*Annem Mustafa Eraslan'ın Clavis Panax yüzünden böbreklerini kaybetti, Allah bunların belasını versin*



[QUOTE=igokcek;19698]ayşe solmaz

14/12/2011, 08:17 clavis panax kullananların kullanıcı yorumları şikayetleri, clavis panax kullananları kullanıcı yorumları yan etkileri | Kullanıcı Yorumları - Gerçek Ürün Yorumları, Tüketici Yorumları, kullanıcıların yorumları, yorumları, yorumlar, orjinal kullanıcı

annem panax yüzünden böbreklerini kaybetti .Şu an haftada 3 gün diyalize giriyor.Siz her şeyi bu kadar iyi biliyorsunuz da o zaman bu doktorlar boşuna mı 6 yıl okuyor.Cahil insanları kandırıp sırtından para kazanıyorsunuz.Buraya ürün bana çok iyi geldi yorumunu yapanların çoğu kendileri.Burada kazandınız ama öbür dünyada ellerim yakanızda sizlere hakkımızı da paramızıda haram ediyorum.Annemin çektiklerini gördükçe sizlerin daha beter olmanız için Allah ınızdan bulun diyorum:yatağınızda rahat yatmayın inşaallah.


CLAVİS, CLAVİS PANAX VE KLAVİS PANAX ADLI ÜRÜNLERLE İLGİLİDUYURU

Dr. Mustafa ERASLAN isimli şahsın Clavis ve Clavis panax isimli ürünlerin, Dr. Ömer COŞKUN isimli şahsın ise Klavis panax isimli ürünün birçok televizyon, radyo kanalları ve internet sitelerinde endikasyon belirterek, gerçeğe aykırı beyanlarda bulunarak tanıtım ve satışlarını yapmakta olduğuna yönelik Bakanlığımıza birçok şikayet ulaşmıştır.
Konuyla ilgili olarak 12/12/2011 tarihinde toplanan Bakanlığımız Geleneksel Bitkisel Tıbbi Ürünler Danışma Komisyonu;
Dr. Mustafa ERASLAN ve Dr. Ömer COŞKUN isimli şahısların Clavis panax ve Clavis markası ile birçok ve Klavis panax isimli ürünün muhtelif televizyon, radyo kanalları ve internet sitelerinde satışını yapmakta, gerçeğe aykırı beyanlarda bulunarak halkı istismar etmekte, yanıltmakta, herhangi bir tedavi etkisi olmayan ürünleri para karşılığı satarak menfaat temin etmekte ayrıca halkın sağlığını bu fiilleri ile tehlikeye düşürmekte olduğu konusuyla ilgili olarak söz konusu ürünlerin endikasyon belirterek satış ve tanıtımlarının yapıldığının görülmekte olduğu, bu nedenle yukarıda belirtilen hususlar göz önünde bulundurulduğunda olası sağlık problemlerinin de önlenmesi amacıyla Clavis panax da dahil olmak üzere Clavis markalı ürünlerin ve Klavis Panax isimli ürünün piyasadan toplanmasının gerektiği yönünde bilimsel kanaat belirtmiştir.
Bakanlığımızın görev ve yetkilerinin belirlenmiş olduğu 663 sayılı Sağlık Bakanlığı ve Bağlı Kuruluşlarının Teşkilat Ve Görevleri Hakkında Kanun Hükmünde Kararnamenin 27.maddesinin ikinci fıkrasının ( b) bendi Sağlık beyanı ile satışa sunulacak ürünlerin sağlık beyanlarını inceleyerek bu beyanlara izin vermek, izinsiz veya gerçeğe aykırı sağlık beyanı ile yapılan satışları denetlemek, gerektiğinde durdurma, toplama, toplatma ve imha iş ve işlemlerini yapmak veya yaptırmak, izin ve sağlık beyanları yönünden bunların her türlü reklam ve tanıtımlarını denetlemek ve aykırı olanları durdurmak, piyasaya arz edilen ilaç, tıbbî cihaz ve ürünlerin reklam ve tanıtımının usûl ve esaslarını belirlemek ve uygulamasını denetlemek. hükmündedir.
Ayrıca 1262 sayılı İspençiyari ve Tıbbi Müstahzarlar Kanunu gereğince endikasyon belirterek satışa sunulan ürünlerin Genel Müdürlüğümüzden izin alması gerekmektedir. 1262 sayılı İspençiyari ve Tıbbi Müstahzarlar Kanunu gereğince Bakanlığımızdan ruhsat/izin alınmadan ilaçların imali, ithali ve satışı yasaktır. Bu şekilde izinsiz olarak ilaçları imal/ithal etmek, bilerek satmak veya satışa arz etmek veya sattırmak fiilleri hakkında aynı Kanunun 19.Maddesi gereğince işlem yapılmaktadır.
Açıklanan nedenlerle, İlinizde bulunan eczane, ecza depoları, aktar ve baharatçı ve söz konusu ürünlerin muhtemel satışı olan yerlere gidilerek, gerekli kontrollerin yapılması, gerek görülmesi durumunda ilgili birimlerle koordinasyona gidilerek Clavis panax da dahil olmak üzere Clavis markalı ürünlerin ve Klavis panax isimli ürünün satışının tespiti halinde mühür altına alınarak satışının engellenmesi ve yapılan işlemlerin sonucundan tarafımıza bilgi verilmesi hususlarında;
Bilginizi ve gereğini rica ederim.- Ankara 14.12.2011

xprodoksit gönderdi. | 19.07.2011


*TEB' den 'clavis panax' uyarısı*

*Türk Eczacıları Birliği, kalp-damar hastalarının kullanması gerektiği iddiasıyla internet üzerinden satışa sunulan 'Clavis Panax' adlı ürünün, halk sağlığı için açık bir tehdit olduğu uyarısında bulundu.*
BİTKİSEL ÜRÜNLER İÇİN GIDA TAKVİYESİ ÜRÜN ONAYI ALIP İLAÇ GİBİ SATIYORLAR 

*HALKIMIZ AÇIKÇA KANDIRILIYOR*!
Son zamanlarda bitkisel içerikli ürünlerin kullanımında yoğun bir talep yaşanmaya başlandı. Talebin artmasında, bu tür ürünlerin içeriğinin bitkisel olması nedeniyle sanki *hiçbir zararı yokmuş* gibi bir algı oluşmasının ve kitle iletişim araçlarının insanları yanlış bilgilendirmesinin etkisi çok büyük. Bununla birlikte, bazı sorumsuz şahsiyetlerin, bilim insanı kisvesi altında halkın iyi niyetini kendi menfaatleri doğrultusunda hiç çekinmeden kullanmakta olduğu da acı bir gerçek. Bu gibi kişilerin tanıtımını yaptığı ürünlere, gıda takviyesi ürün olarak onay alınmakta, daha sonra bu ürünler çeşitli hastalıklara iyi geliyor ibaresi ile pazarlaması yapılmaktadır.

İlaç gibi özellikler sergilediği ifade edilen ürünler, hiçbir sağlık profesyonelinin yönlendirmesi olmadan halkımıza tanıtılarak satılmaktadırlar. Bu durum halkımızın hastalıklar ile ilgili olarak yanlış ve tehlikeli bir biçimde yönlendirilmesi anlamına gelmektedir. Bu nedenle, ortaya çıkması muhtemel çok ciddi sağlık sorunları ve hatta ölümle sonuçlanan vakaların olması, sürece bir an önce müdahale edilmesini gerektirmektedir.
Gıda takviyesi ürün olduğu iddiasıyla sadece internet üzerinden satışı gerçekleştirilen ürünlerden biri de *Clavis Panax*dır. Bu ürünün, kalp ve damar rahatsızlığı ile buna bağlı hastalıkları bulunanların mutlaka kullanması gerektiği ibaresiyle hem internet sitesinden hem de çeşitli televizyon kanallarından reklamı yapılmaktadır. Ürünle ilgili olarak bilgisine başvurduğumuz TEB Eczacılık Akademisi Başkanı ve Farmakognozi Profesörü Sayın Kemal Hüsnü Can Başerin değerlendirmelerine göre; tamamen bitkisel olduğu iddia edilen bu ürünün içerisinde Tribulus terrestris (Demirdikeni), Avena sativa (Yulaf) ve Panax ginseng (Ginseng) bitkilerinin hangi kısımlarının ve bunların ne miktarda olduğu belli değildir. Prof. Başere göre internet dışından temini mümkün olmayan bu ve benzeri ürünlerin, Sağlık Bakanlığından ruhsat almaksızın, ister ilaç isterse gıda takviyesi adı altında pazarlanması halk sağlığı için açık bir tehdittir. Bu nedenle, yasaklanması ve adli takibi gerekmektedir. Ayrıca, Clavis Panax isimli ürünü pazarlayan doktor olduğunu iddia eden kişi, yaptığı bu etik dışı davranış sebebiyle kendi meslek kuruluşu tarafından takibe alınmalıdır.
*İÇİNDE İLAÇ HAMMADDESİ OLABİLİR*
Prof Dr. Başere göre; kalp ve damar rahatsızlığı ile buna bağlı hastalıkları olan kişilerin bu ürünü kullanabilmesi için, geleneksel Çin ilaçlarında sıkça rastlanan bir *tağşiş* (katıştırma) şekli olan *bitkisel karışıma bilinen bir ilaç hammaddesinin katılması durumu* bu üründe söz konusu olabilir. Zira Sağlık Bakanlığından ruhsatı olmadığı anlaşılan bu ürünün içerisinde, bahsedilen drogların bulunup bulunmadığı bile belli değildir. Tüm bu nedenlerle tamamen bitkisel bir gıda takviyesi olarak lanse edilerek bu şekilde satışının gerçekleştirmesi ile halkımız en düzgün ifade ile kandırılmaktadır.
Bütün bu değerlendirmeler ışığında, biz eczacılar ilkesel olarak tüm ilaç ve ilaç etkisi gösteren ürünlerin tamamının yalnızca Sağlık Bakanlığı onayı ile halka ulaştırılması gerektiğine inandığımız tekrarlamak istiyoruz. Mevzuattaki boşluklardan faydalanarak, karlarına kar katmak amacıyla toplumun sağlığıyla oynamaktan çekinmeyen bahsi geçen ürünleri üreten ve pazarlayan kişileri vicdanlı davranmaya davet ediyor, bu ürünlerin satışı ve kullanımı konusunda tüm toplumu bir kere daha uyarıyoruz. Bu vesile ile doktor tavsiyesi ve eczacı danışmanlığı olmadan hiçbir ürünün kullanılmaması ve bu tür ürünlerin tanıtımını yapan kişilerin de bilimsellik kisvesini kullanmalarına itibar edilmemesi gerektiğini bir kez daha hatırlatmak isteriz. 
TÜRK ECZACILARI BİRLİĞİ -MERKEZ HEYETİ 

* *PANAX Hakkında SUÇ DUYURUSU* 12.11.2011

Varan 2.
*PANAX HAKKINDA SUÇ DUYURUSU CLAVİS PANAX UYARISI! - Haber - www.XprodoksiT.com*
xprodoksit gönderdi. | 12.11.2011
Özgürce reklamı yapılan ve satılan, bitkisel olduğu için birçok kişi tarafından masum kabul edilen ilaçların ciddi sorunlara, hatta ölümlere yol açabildiği malum. Çoğunluğu Gıda Tarım ve Hayvancılık Bakanlığı onaylı söz konusu ürünlerle ilgili somut bir adım henüz atılmış değil. *Türk Kardiyoloji Derneği* bitkisel ilaçlar yapan, yalan yanlış vaatlerle satan *üç doktorla bir eczacı* hakkında*Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı*na suç duyurusunda bulundu...
*
Avukat Hasan Tiftik* (46) geçen Şubata kalp krizi geçirdi, müdahaleyle tıkalı damarı stentle açıldı. Bir damarında daha yüzde 60 tıkanıklık vardı. Doktorları iki ay sonra bir kontrol anjiyosu istedi. Tiftik, reçete edilen ilaçları kullanmaya başladı. Ama bazı televizyonlarda sık sık boy gösteren Dr. Mustafa Eraslanın ürünlerinden *Panax Clavis*i de içmeye başladı. Dr. Eraslanın anlattıklarından etkilendi, kestirme yoldan iyileşmek istedi. Dr. Eraslan, ilaçlarının altı ay boyunca kesintisiz kullanılmasını söylediği için anjiyosunu geciktirdi. Anjiyoya giderken Bütün damarlarım kesin iyileşmiştir diye düşünüyordu. *Fakat yüzde 60 oranında tıkalı damarın, altı ayda yüzde 90 oranında tıkandığı fark edildi.* Doktoru Ne yaptın böyle, bu damar nasıl bu kadar kısa sürede, bu kadar tıkandı? diye sorunca kullandığı bitkisel ilacı anlattı. Tiftik, Belki anjiyoyu biraz daha geciktirseydim bir kriz daha geçirebilirdim. Doktorlar derhal by-passa aldı. Beş damarım değişti diyor. 
*RTÜKE DE BAŞVURDULAR*
Türk Kardioloji Derneği derhal bir dava açtı. Dava dilekçesinde, *Dr. Mehmet Eraslan* ve birlikte çalıştığı *eczacı Mustafa Ekin* ve *Dr. Ömer Coşkun*un nitelikli, organize ve örgütlü dolandırıcılıkla kişilerin hayatını, sağlığını tehlikeye sokacak biçimde ilaç yapıp sattıkları öne sürüldü. Ayrıca söz konusu ürünlerin reklam ve ilanlarının yasaklanması, piyasadan toplatılması, radyo ve televizyon reklamlarının durdurması ve satış hizmeti veren internet sitelerine ulaşımın engellenmesi talep edildi. Dernek, Dr. Eraslan, Ekin ve Dr. Coşkun ile yapılan televizyon ve radyo yayınları ve ürünlerin reklamlarının durdurulması için ikinci kez RTÜKe de başvurdu. 
*MUCİZEVİ VAATLER*
Türk Kardiyoloji Derneği Başkanı Prof. Dr. Oktay Ergene, bitkisel destek olarak satılan ürünlerin, kalp ve damar sağlığı için ciddi bir tehdit oluşturduğunu söylüyor: Tanıtımı yapılan bitkisel ürünlerle çok büyük vaatlerde bulunuluyor. Toplumda en sık ve yaygın görülen kronik hastalıkları tamamen iyileştirdiklerini iddia ediyorlar. Bir ilaç nasıl olur da hem damar tıkanıklıklarını açar hem de görme bozukluğunu düzeltir, MS, Parkinson, Alzheimere iyi gelir, cinsel sorunları çözer, kısırlığı tedavi eder, safra kesesi taşlarını çözebilir, romatizma-eklem hastalıklarını ve tüm kanserleri iyileştirir, diyabetlilerin kan şekerini düzenler? Böyle bir ilaç, tıp devrimi demek. Çağımızın tüm kronik hastalıklarını birkaç ay içinde tamamen iyileştirdiklerini söylerken, modern tıbbın insanları ömür boyu ilaç kullanmaya mahkum ettiğini söyleyerek gerçek tedaviden uzaklaştırıyorlar. Ortalama bir vatandaş, televizyon yayınlarını izlediğinde, internet sitelerindeki bilgileri okuduğunda bunları başlı başına bitkisel bir ilaç olarak görüyor diyor.
*HAYATI RİSKE GİRENLER VAR*
Televizyonlardan bu ilaçların tanıtımları izleyen birçok hasta tıbbi tedavilerini terk ediyor. Kimi de reçeteli ilaçlarla birlikte kullanıyor. Prof. Dr. Ergene, Modern tıp tedavisini bırakan hastaların hastalığı ağırlaşıyor. Bitkisel ürünlerin, modern ilaçlarla etkileşimlerini bilmiyoruz. Bu bitkisel ürünler nedeniyle hayati tehlike atlatan hastalar var. 
*ÖLÜMDEN DÖNDÜ* 

61 yaşındaki Sırma Özcimbit de mucizevi ilaçlar satan *Dr. Ömer Coşkun*un ürünlerinden mağdur olan, hatta ölümden dönen hastalardan. Felç geçiren ve romatizmal kalp kapağı hastalığı bulunan Özcimbit televizyonda izlediği Coşkunun vaatlerinden etkildi. Oğlundan kendisini ona götürmesini istedi. Dr. Coşkun hastayı muayene bile etmeden, yaklaşık 15 kutu omega 3, amber çiçeği, ginkgo biloba, turmeriç, böğürtlen kökü, kırkkilit otu, ebegümecili bitki çayı, çörek otu, vitaminler ve biberiye içeren ilaçları verdi. Tümüne yaklaşık bin lira ödeyen Özcimbit, reçeteli ilaçları bir kenara koyup bunları içmeye başladı. Özcimbit, Televizyonda güzel güzel anlatıyordu. Umutlandım. İyileşeceğimi düşünerek aldım diyor. Ancak geçen Temmuzda ölümcül bir ritim bozukluğu geçirdi. Yoğun bakıma alındı, solunum cihazına bağlandı. Hastaneye zamanında ulaştığı için kurtarıldı. Doktoru Doç. Dr. Hüseyin Sürücü, Böyle bitkisel ilaçlara koşulsuz inanan hasta çok maalesef. İnsanların sağlığını ilgilendiren bu ürünlerin Tarım Hayvancılık ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı tarafından ruhsatlandırılması son derece yanlış. Bu Sağlık Bakanlığının işi olmalı diyor. 


*Alıntı: Şikayetimvar.com dan*

*1.muco56**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Özel Karışım Dediler2000 TL Aldılar!*
Yeğenimin hastalığı için kibarlı sağlık ürünleriniaradık. C** Ş** adlı kendisini doktor olarak tanıtan kişi yeğeniminrahatsızlığın tedavi edilebileceğini fakat ilacın özel olarak karışımhazırlanacağını ve fiyatınında 2000 TL olduğunu söyledi. 

Bizde M** E**'a inandığımız için 2000 TL kredikartına 12 taksitle M** Ş** adına çektirdik. ilaç geldi fakat şok olduk.Gönderilen ilaçlar şunlardır: 10 adet clavis panax, 10 adet reishı mantarışimdi size soruyorum. Bu yapılan doğrumu hepsini parasını bir seferdealıyorsunuz? Bize anlatsaydınız ilaçlar bittikçe alırdık. 

Bu ne insanlığa ne de ticaret anlayışına yakışır.Resmen hayal kırıklığına uğradık. Özel karışım dediniz tablet geldi. Ayrıcayavaş yavaş alacağımız ilaçları sadece kendi menfaatiniz için bir seferdesattınız. Ve bunu ilaç alan herkese anlatacağım. Resmen duygumuz rencide edildimağduriyetimin giderilmesini rica ediyorum cevabınızı mail adresime bekliyorum. 
http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...00+TL+Aldilar!

*2. genclikiste**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SİGARA BIRAKMA Ürünlerin Faydası Yok!*
Kibarlı ürünlerinden sigara bıraktırma ürünüolarak aldığım sarı kantoron'lu bitki tableti ile zingeber doğal ürünleri günde1 paket sigara içen biri olarak bırakmak üzere aldım. Büyük ümitlerle aldığımbu ürünlerin hiç bir faydasının olmadığını gördüm. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...n+Faydasi+Yok!

*3.KARANYILDIZ**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Forza Man İlacı İşeYaramıyor!*
Yaklaşık 3 ay önce Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri'ndenFORZA MAN isimli ilacı aldım. Ancak hiçbir fayda göremedim. Bu konuyuönemsemedim ama dün bana doktorun asistanı olduğunu söyleyen biri ( ismi vetelefonu bende mevcut ) reklamlarda ki fayda iddialarının doğru olmadığını" Forza Man in işe yaramaması sebebiyle Doktor bey yepyeni bir ürünhazırladı ve bunu size ücret karşılığı hemen göndermek istiyoruz " diyerekbeni aradı. 

Sıkı durun aynı; metodu bana tam 20 gün önce" Ben Ö*** Coşkun'un asistanıyım . For man isimli ilaç işe yaramıyor; amasize yeni formülümüzü ücret karşılığı hemen göndermek istiyoruz " diyerekarayan bir bayanda uyguladı.

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...Ise+Yaramiyor!

*4.smaliari**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Fiyatları SürekliYükseltiyorlar!*
Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünlerini kullanan bizlerden paraalmak için ellerinden geleni yapıyorlar.Nasıl mı ? Ürünün kullanıması için enaz altı ay kullanılması gerektiğini söyleyerek insanları alım yapma konusundateşvik ediyorlar. İlk iki aylık kullanım için 4 kutu ödemesi olan 350.00 TLcivarında benden ödeme aldılar. 

Sonraki iki aylık kullanım için 4 kutu + başka birürün ilavesini yoğun etki göstermesi için teşvik ederek telefonda aldırıyorlarve benden 450.00 TL daha alıyorlar. Son iki ay için 6 kutuya 580.00 TL ödemeistiyorlar. Son kullanım olduğunu bile bile ve belirli aralıklarla ürünün bitipbitmediğini aldırmak için telefonla sürekli arıyorlar. Bizler parayı sokaktabulmuyoruz. Alnımızın teriyle kazanıyoruz. Ama Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri'ninbaşındaki insanlar nasıl olsa eninde sonunda alacak mecbur düşüncesiyle fiyatımaksimum söyleyerek ve sözde inidirim yaparak hiç taviz ve anlayışgöstermeyerek 580.00 TL istiyorlar.

Halbuki ilk defa almak ve kullanmak için kaç taklaatarak bizi ikna emeye çalışıp ve %40 - %50 gibi indirimler yaparak almayateşvik ediyorlar. Sonrasında da malum para almak için ellerinden geleniyapıyorlar. 

Bu insanlar bizlerin hastalıklarına yardımcıolacaklarına, fiyat konusunda yardımcı olacaklarına bizleri mağdur ediyorlar. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...;kseltiyorlar!

*5. reyyan-asude**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürün İadesiniYapmadı!*
Birkaç gün önce Kibarlı doğal sağlık ürünlerinden1 adet reishi mantarı aldım. İnanın 1 adet kapsül kullandım. Her zaman 10'a 6civarında normalde seyreden tansiyonum 14'e 10, kalp atışım 100'ün üzerineçıktı. Kendilerine başta sormuştum benim tansiyonum bu şekilde, bunun zararıolur mu diye, bana tansiyonu dengeleyeceğini söylediler. O kadar rahatsız oldumki kendimden ümidi kestim. 

Sonra bu firmaya 2 defa mesaj gönderdim. Bu ürünüiade etmek istediğimi söylememe rağmen hiç ses çıkmadı. Satarken durmadanarayanlardan bir daha ses çıkmadı. Bende kendilerini şikayet edeceğimisöylememe rağmen yine ses yok. 99 TL ödeme yaptım. Hakkımı istiyorum. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...esini+Yapmadi!

*6. ebrarazra**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ İade Almadılar!*
Kibarlı'dan 2 çeşit ürün aldım dün geldi eşimlemüzakere yapınca kullanmaktan vazgeçtim. Hemen aradım açılmamış olan ürünleriniadesini talep ettim fakat gelen cevap oldukça ilginç. 

Kişisel bakım ürünü olduğu için iadesininolmadığını söylediler. 7gün içinde ambalajı açılmamış ürünü iade hakkımolduğunu söyledim kabul etmediler. Bu insanlardaki iş ahlakını anlayabilmemmümkün değil. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...ade+Almadilar!

*7. gdemirbilek**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürünü İade EtmemeRağmen Ödeme Yapmıyorlar!*
Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri (Kargo poşetinde iseBotanik Bahçesi yazıyor) firması tarafından nisan ayı içerisinde babama 2kutudan oluşan ve kalbe bilumum olumlu etkileri olduğu ifade edilen 200.00TL'ye 2 kutu ürün satılmış. 

Babam ürünü teslim aldığının ertesi günü kalpdoktoruna danıştığında ise bu ilacı asla kullanamazsınız cevabını almasıüzerine ilgili firmayı 212-553*** nolu telefondan aramış, kendisine "ürünügeri alamayız" cevabı verilmiş, daha sonra ben görüştüm iadealabileceklerini söylediler. 

24 Mayıs 2011'de ürünü kendilerine kargo ilegönderdim, 25 Mayıs 2011'de ise teslim aldıklarını teyit ettim, aradan geçenyaklaşık 1 aylık süreçte en az 20 kez her bir personeli ile görüştüm. Hesapbloke oldu, arkadaş atlamış, yaaa hala yatırmamışlar mı vb oyalayıcıkonuşmaları, iade edilen ürünün parasını yatırmıyorlar. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...e+Yapmiyorlar!

*8. DOGU75**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK HİZMETLERİ Ürünümü İade Etmekİstiyorum!*
02 Ağustos 2011 tarihinde Kibarlı.com sitesindesipariş ettiğim clavis reis mantarı 99 TL kredi kartımdan 12 taksitle tahsiledilmiştir.04 Ağustos 2011 tarihinde elime ulasan ürün clavis panax olarak U**kargo ile teslimat edilmiş ve yanlış ürün yollandığından ve faturasız olduğu,herhangi bir kullanım kılavuzu olmadığından ve yanlış ürün gönderdiklerindentekrar kargo ile iadesinin ödenmesi için aynı gün iade ettim .

15 Ağustos 2011 tarihine kadar iadem gerçekleşmedi1 hafta içinde gerçekleşeceğini söylediler şu anda telefonla aradığım haldeKibarlı yani Botanik Bitkisel Pazarlama Ticaret Ltd. şirketine ulaşamıyorumşuan nasıl iademi alabilirim.Bu konu hakkında yardımcı olmanızı rica ederim. 

http://www.dogaltedavi.net/newthread...ewthread&f=259

*9. askin.81**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Yanlış Ürün Yollandı!*
www.kibarli.net adresindenPanax damar açıcı bitkisel tedavi ürünü ile beraber toplam 4 adet ürün aldım. 

Ödemeyi kapıda kredi kartı ile yaptım. 4 Adetürüne 440 TL ödedim. Panax yerine farklı bir ürün gönderildi ve 10 gündürherhangi bir sonuç alamıyorum. Gelen ürün üzerinde yazılı numarayı arıyorum.Siparişiniz kargoya veriliyor dendi hala bir gönderi almadım. 

Bayram sebebiyle biraz da bekledim düzelir diyeancak nafile. Bir hattan başka bir hatta bağlanıp bekletiliyorum sonra da hatdüşüyor. Telefon numaram alınıyor 1 saat sonra döneceğiz deniyor ve dönülmüyor. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...Urun+Yollandi!

*10. ganza**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ 2000 TL'yiTaksitlendirilmeden Kartımdan Direk Çekildi!*
Benim MS hastası kardeşim var, tıpta çaresiolmayan bir hastalık, bizde son çare bitkisel ilaçlara yöneldik, Kibarlı SağlıkÜrünleri Doktor M*** E*** aradık bize ilaçlar tavsiye etti aldık kullandık 1ay, 7 ay kullanmanız gerektiğini söylediler. Şimdi 2000 TL'lik ilaç siparişiverdim ve kredi kartına 12 taksit yapacaklardı ilaçla geç de olsa geldi kredikartı ekstrem geldi 2000 TL'yi taksit yapmamışlar, tek çekim yapmışlar.

Ben askari ücretle çalışan biriyim, arıyorum banailaçları pazarlayan C*** beyi telefonuma cevap vermiyor, danışma hattındanarıyorum yok toplantıda yok burada değil yok biz sizi arayacağız bankaylagörüştük halletik taksitlendirdik diyorlar, bankayı arıyorum yok öyle bir şeydiyorlar. Benim ve ailemin bu ilaçlardan bir umudu kalmadı. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...Ccedil;ekildi!

*11. atd32**yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Siparişim EksikGeldi!*
D1-E1-Panax siparişi verdim yanında hediye olaraksigara bıraktırma seti verileceğini söylediler. Fakat kargo geldiğinde eksikolduğunu açmadan F** beye ilettim, içinde var teslim al dedi. Açtığımda eksikolduğunu bir ürün daha olması gerektiğini söyledim, hakarete varan sözlersöyleyerek iade et kardeşim dedi.

Kendisini şikayet edeceğimi söyledim ve telefondaalmazsan alma dedi ve yüzüme kapadı. İnanmasam ürün dahi almak istemem amakullanmak istiyorum çünkü M** E** beye inanıyorum F** bey yakışmıyor burayauyarın kendisini. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...m+Eksik+Geldi!

*12. talart**yazdı*
*KİBARLI ŞİFA İade Almıyorlar!*
Bu firmanın milyonlarca sattığı ilaca rağmenticaret anlayışında geri iadenin olmaması çok şaşırtıcı bir durum. Medyayoluyla 21 milyon insana ilaç sattıklarını anlatıyorlar.

Üstelik her lafları hayırlı olsun, selamünaleyküm, allaha emenet ol gibi kendinden mesajlı cilalı laflar ama 1.5 ay oldubelkide 30 kere inadına aramama rağmen daha sonuç alamadım. 

http://www.sikayetvar.com/sikayet/no...de+Almiyorlar!

*13.* *Şikayet No:1001516*
Tüm Şikayet Konuları İade ve değişim şikâyetleri Ürün teslimat sorunları Ürün şikayetleri Müşteri hizmetleri şikâyetleri Diğer 

Önceki ŞikayetSonraki Şikayet

*16 Kasım 2011, 13:20:57*
*tunsele yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürün İşe Yaramadı!*
İki kutu olarak kullandığım reishi mantarı takviyesi hiç işe yaramadığı gibi firmaya attığım maile cevap alamadım. Trigiseridim daha da yükseldi. Firmanın sadece satışta ilgisi şikayet konusunda yardımcı olmaması, şikayetimi size bildirmeme yol açtı. İlginize şimdiden teşekkür ederim. Gereğini yapmanızı rica ederim. 

ŞikayetVar / Şikayet Oku / KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürün İşe Yaramadı!

Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri*14. 2 Aralık 2011, 15:03:51*
*melih4155 yazdı*
*KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ İlaç Etkinliğini Göstermedi!* ŞikayetVar / Şikayet Oku / KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ İlaç Etkinliğini Göstermedi!
Babam diyabet hastası olduğu için televizyondaki bu firmanın iddialı ilaçlarından kullandı. 2 ay düzenli kullanmasına rağmen aspirin etkisi dahi göstermedi. Ayrıca firma çalışanları kesinlikle profesyonel değil. Devlet yetkililerinin 24 saat boyunca ekranları kalabalık eden bu tüccarlara müdahalesi şart. Sikayetvar.com'a teşekkürler. 

15. Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri
*12 Aralık 2011, 12:32:03* ŞikayetVar / Şikayet Oku / CLAVİS PANAX Tansiyona Sebep Oluyor Ve Kolesterolu Tetikliyor!
*b_çelik yazdı*
*CLAVİS PANAX Tansiyona Sebep Oluyor Ve Kolesterolu Tetikliyor!*
Ben babama 6 ay Panax kapsülü aldım ve babam kullandı adam iyileşeceğine kötüleşti. Doktoru kalp damarlarında yağlanma daralma daha da artmış ne yaptınız diye çok kızdı. Babamın tansiyonu 13 'ü geçmezdi şimdi 14'den aşağı düşmüyor. Kolesterolu 230 civarında idi şimdi 450'den aşağı düşmüyor. Şimdi ne yapacağımızı bilemiyoruz. 6 ay yeterli değil 6 ay daha kullanın diyorlar. 


*16.* *CLAVİS PANAKS Ambalaj Delinmiş!kutusu delinmiş ve haplar torbaya dök**24 Ağustos 2011, 09:20:57*
*cafemustafa yazdı*
*CLAVİS PANAKS Ambalaj Delinmiş!*
Clavis Panax'tan kargo yolu ile almış olduğum ürünün kutusu delinmiş ve haplar torbaya dökülmüş. Firmayı aradığımda ürünü geri göndermemi uygun görülürse yenisiyle değiştireceklerini söylüyorlar ama ben artık firmaya güvenmiyorum hapların bayat olması ihtimali yüksek. Sağlığımızla da oynuyorlar. 

*17.* *CLAVİS PANAKS Üründen Memnun Kalmadım! koroner kalp hastasıyım 2 ade**19 Eylül 2011, 08:22:51* 
*mustar57 yazdı 
**CLAVİS PANAKS Üründen Memnun Kalmadım!*
2004 yılından beri koroner kalp hastasıyım. Kalp damarlarımdan birinde 2 adet stent takılı. Sağlık raporu belgem ile birlikte 3 adet tıbbi ilaca destek olsun diye Tv reklamlarından izlemem sonrası Clavis Panax ürününden satın almaya başladım.

Satış görevlisi toplamda 6 kutu bitirmem gerektiğini söyledi. 5. kutuyu da satın alarak toplamda 600 TL. ödediğim Clavis Panax ürünü televizyon kanallarında izlenildiği kadar faydalı değil.

Temmuz 2011 ayı içerisinde 6 aylık muayenemi ve tahlillerimi yaptırmam sonrasında kolesterolümün 188 olduğu tespit edildi. Firmayı aradım, karşıma hep satış temsilcileri çıkıyor, sizin sorununuzla ilgilenen yok.

Zaten daha önce de 2 - 3 kez telefonla, 2 kez de e.mail ortamındaki yazılı ve telefon görüşmelerime cevap alamadım. Firmanın görüşme kayıtları incelenirse söylediklerim doğrulanacaktır. 

*18.* CLAVİS PANAKS Alerji Yaptı! benim hiçbir şeye alerjim yoktu*16 Aralık 2011, 08:05:14 
**patenxxl yazdı*
*CLAVİS PANAKS Alerji Yaptı!
*
Hiçbir yan etkisi yoktur diye reklam yapıyorlar; fakat asıl benim hiçbir şeye alerjim yoktu. Bu üründen 4 ya da 5 kutu kapsül yuttum kaşıntı yapmaya başladı, ilacı kestim kaşıntı da gitti. Kendi sitelerinden mail attım, aradılar; fakat iade almıyoruz dediler. 
*
19. Kibarlı Doğal Sağlık Ürünleri**10 Ocak 2012, 09:28:05
**ŞikayetVar / Şikayet Oku / KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürünler Yarar Değil Zarar Veriyor!**
zenan.gulen yazdı
KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürünler Yarar Değil Zarar Veriyor!
Amcamın parkinson hastalığı vardı. İnternetten bulup clavis panax aldık, 6 ay içinde etkisini gösterir dediler ama 7 ay kullandı hiçbir etkisi olmadı. Toplamda 900 TL ödedik 7 ayda. Üstelik ilaç böbreklerini etkilediği için küçük su dökemedi ve prostat olmuş. 

Ürünü ona ben önerdiğim için de ayrıca pişmanlık duyuyorum. Hem paramızdan hem sağlığımızdan olduk. Kesinlikle şikayetçiyim, ayrıca mahkemeye de vereceğiz. Resmen haksız kazanç elde ediliyor, parayı geçtim sağlımızdan oluyoruz. 

*
ŞikayetVar / Şikayet Oku / KİBARLI SAĞLIK ÜRÜNLERİ Ürünler Yarar Değil Zarar Veriyor!

----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------

